Ask HN: How do you scrape and mine data from social media? - _regex_
======
napolux
I mainly use puppetteer.

You can even make it run on a Raspberry Pi and run it all day long.

I wrote a tutorial some time ago.

[https://coding.napolux.com/how-to-scrap-web-page-nodejs-
pupp...](https://coding.napolux.com/how-to-scrap-web-page-nodejs-puppeteer/)

------
catacombs
Before anyone posts advice, what do you plan to use with the data, OP?

